# Do you believe in UFOs?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Have you guys read this: http://www.boston.com/news/odd/articles/20...ort_seeing_ufo/ It's interesting! I believe foxnews.com also had a video news clip on it.

When I was around 9 yrs old I remember looking out my bedroom window late at night and I saw what only can be classified as UFOs--two formations off in the distance in the sky. I told my mom. It was weird. But I've never seen anything like that since.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

wow, geez I am not sure what I think. I do think the government has many secrets that is for sure. A friend of my husband's friend said he once saw a ufo one night in the middle of the night, decided to get in his car and try to follow it, got to the highway and then got to an area near a government FBI building or something and they had the highway blocked off and claimed there was nothing ever there..and would not explain. Weird, but true story.

Like I said, I don't know. I've never had any sightings myself, but have heard some scary stories. I'm interested to hear what everyone else says.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

It's funny that they're interviewing government officials because I believe even if it were true they wouldn't own up to it. I'm not sure what my beliefs are but I had a college professor tell me that we (humans) are too egotistical to think that we're the only people in the universe...I can definitely see his pov.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, I definitely believe in UFOs.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Has anyone ever seen that show (I think it is on TRU TV) and it was called something like "UFOs in Illinois." Anyway it was a show that investigated the alleged sighting of a UFO over the south western part of IL in January of 2000 or 2001. They had several eye witnesses, one of them was a police officer who took a picture of it, and they all basically saw the same thing. It was an interesting show, if you ever get the chance to watch it.

Here is a link for it: UFO in IL
It shows a map of where the object traveled.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

We had a huge BOOM where I live yesterday that they cannot account for, it made my dogs go NUTS. 
It was even in the paper, they can't figure out what made the noise

_Mystery noise shakes up area
By Hillary S. Meeks 
[email protected] 


A loud noise that shook up Tulare County residents shortly after 10:30 a.m. Monday has not been identified.



Visalia police said they were told the sound was a sonic boom, but that information had not been confirmed late Monday. The sound does not appear to have been the result of an explosion. 

But it was something.
"We received numerous calls when it occurred," said Visalia Police Department spokesman Sgt. Allyn Wightman.

Employees of Carroll's Tires in Tulare said the sound rattled the building and caused them to rush outside and look for the source.

"We felt it. We didn't just hear it," R. J. Guitterez said. "At first I thought that someone threw a tire against the wall or something."

Carroll's Tires employees as far away as Porterville, Hanford and Delano reported hearing the noise, Guitterez said.

Tulare City Fire Chief Michael Threlkeld said he first thought it was an explosion. He said reports would be issued later in the day, but the reports never came.

Tulare Police Department officials said they had no clue what caused the sound, though the city's dispatch center was flooded with calls.


Searching for aircraft
Lemoore Naval Air Station officials said no military craft was responsible for a sonic boom Monday. Dennis McGrath, public affairs officer for the base, said any planes in the area — whether they belonged to Lemoore or another military entity — would have appeared on radar.
None did, he said.

"I don't know how to explain the noise," he said. "Our radar people tell us there wasn't anything in the area."

Radar records were being studied at Edwards Air Force Base Monday afternoon. Results were not immediately available, said John Haire, chief of media relations for the base.

"Sometimes a sonic boom can travel a long way, depending on the type of weather," Haire said. "If it's cool and the air is dense, that would greatly help."

Edwards planes that fly at supersonic speeds — the F-22 and F-16 are the most common military craft to break the sound barrier — travel along a restricted corridor. Planes from Lemoore and Edwards do supersonic training over Owens Valley near the eastern slope of the Sierra.

A Vandenberg Air Force Base official said no exercises were scheduled Monday at the base in rural northern Santa Barbara County.

No one at the Fresno Air National Guard could be reached for comment.

Any sonic boom would have to be created by a military aircraft, said Douglas Kredit, an aviation safety inspector for the Federal Aviation Administration. Civil aircraft are not allowed to break the sound barrier over the continental United States, he said._


Coincedence? I dont' think so!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Eeek Stacy!! :smscare2:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Yes, I very much believe as I have seen one close and personal.....There seems to be a lot of sightings here in Jersey...something about the water...But the way I look at it is the universe is so vast it is crazy to think that we are the only life force out there....

Hubby's father was a lifer in the air force and lives in Nevada...when asked about Area 51....he shakes his head yes as he is mouthing no, of course not...He is sworn to secrecy...I think we have a right to know. But the gov thinks that the world may go crazy if we really knew the truth....They might have a point there...LOL.

But yes, I believe, very much so!
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> *Yes, I very much believe as I have seen one close and personal.....There seems to be a lot of sightings here in Jersey...something about the water...But the way I look at it is the universe is so vast it is crazy to think that we are the only life force out there....
> 
> Hubby's father was a lifer in the air force and lives in Nevada...when asked about Area 51....he shakes his head yes as he is mouthing no, of course not...He is sworn to secrecy...I think we have a right to know. But the gov thinks that the world may go crazy if we really knew the truth....They might have a point there...LOL.
> 
> ...


I have a story from back in my days of working for the gov't--Department of Defense (DoD). One day while at my desk I received a phone call from a gov't agency who wished to remain anonymous. They said they had my resume and they had a "job opening" and asked if I would be interested in an interview. They said they would conduct the interview at Denny's restaurant (this is all true!) because their location was secret. Now, I had a Secret clearance. There are many levels of secret clearance and I was the lowest one. I think there are around 8 or so levels ABOVE what I had. Anyway, so I met them at Denny's. The interview went well. They could not tell me where the job was, what it was, or anything about it! I don't even think the names they gave me were real (they were two women). If I got the job I could not tell my family what it was, where it was--could not be dropped off at work, etc. Is that all bizarre or what?? Anyway, I prayed that if it were something that would go against my conscious, then I would not get offered the job. I didn't hear from them again! That was, undoubtedly, the weirdest experience I've ever had. Yes, the gov't has many secrets!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I was up most of the night last night and I didn't hear or see
anything other than Cosy and Toy barking at each other. :smtease: 
Stephenville is right down the road from me. I'm sure it 
could be some government project as we have bases nearby.
I am a believer, however. Doo doo doo doo... :smhelp:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Of course I believe in UFOs. I've been to Roswell, haven't I?????!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I am a believer, however. Doo doo doo doo... :smhelp:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: .....me too.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> :angry:[/B]


aww, why the sour face, andi??


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> I have a story from back in my days of working for the gov't--Department of Defense (DoD). One day while at my desk I received a phone call from a gov't agency who wished to remain anonymous. They said they had my resume and they had a "job opening" and asked if I would be interested in an interview. They said they would conduct the interview at Denny's restaurant (this is all true!) because their location was secret. Now, I had a Secret clearance. There are many levels of secret clearance and I was the lowest one. I think there are around 8 or so levels ABOVE what I had. Anyway, so I met them at Denny's. The interview went well. They could not tell me where the job was, what it was, or anything about it! I don't even think the names they gave me were real (they were two women). If I got the job I could not tell my family what it was, where it was--could not be dropped off at work, etc. Is that all bizarre or what?? Anyway, I prayed that if it were something that would go against my conscious, then I would not get offered the job. I didn't hear from them again! That was, undoubtedly, the weirdest experience I've ever had. Yes, the gov't has many secrets!![/B]


What an odd experience. I wonder what the job was for. 

AND Denny's? The government could spring for a better restaurant? LOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=505384
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They may be still watching you now Pam...I heard gov't folk tend to do that when they are/have been interested in you.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> They may be still watching you now Pam...I heard gov't folk tend to do that when they are/have been interested in you.[/B]


i heard the same thing about aliens. :shocked:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=505426
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh oh, time to get on my tinfoil hat. Ollie, come here...(he needs his tinfoil hat, too...)


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=505487
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am an alien.... :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I believe in UFO's, apparently there have been sightings in Gulfbreeze FL which is about 30 miles from me. :shocked:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=505489
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would that be illegal or extraterrestrial?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=505569
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am an alien.... :smilie_daumenpos:
[/B][/QUOTE]
would that be illegal or extraterrestrial?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Both  :biggrin:


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=505668
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would that be illegal or extraterrestrial?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Both  :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I believe.........I have seen two different sightings and was within about 50 yrds of the vehicles. It is :new_shocked: to say the least. The first sighting I experienced was in Jacksonville, FL in 1991. The 2nd was near Reno, NV in 1994. Mind you I was not alone nor intoxicated either time. Oh did I say.......I believe.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=505668
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh... well, that explains a lot.....



:smrofl:


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

this is soo weird, on sunday i mentioned off hand to my boyfriend that when i was about 7 or 8, some of my family (cousins, grandparents, parents) were outside and saw something that could only be described as a ufo. it was low enough to tell that it was not a helicopter or plane, but far enough to not be able to see any words (if there were any) or any distinct markings. it was just hovering for a few minutes and then took off. as soon as i said that, my boyfriend told me his story. He was younger, him and his family had gone out to where they had just built their new cabin on about 100 acres (they burned all the trees down and had just planted new ones so the trees werent tall or anything) and they went out there after dark one night. they were walking down a long open path and he said all of a sudden a spotlight shined on them. They looked up and saw the outline of about 12 or 15 of these quiet, hovering things that looked like those stealth jets. he said they made no noise, and that if one hadnt shined a light on them they would have never known they were there. He said they were less than 500 ft in the air and did cause any wind when they flew and made no noise. he said they stayed still for a few minutes and then took off, but then a few of them flew back over, turned the light on them again, the flew off again. He said they were so freaked out that they went drove back to the city and that they saw them hovering over an area just outside of the city. Weird. I do not believe in "aliens" but i do believe that the government is spying on us way more then we think. Sorry for the long post but its incredible, we talked about it for over an hour sunday night... this is weird


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have never seen one but have an open mind. A cousin of mine has been followed by something when driving home. He has no idea what it was. And like it was already said, the Universe is so vast it is presumptuous for us to think we are the only ones.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I believe in aliens - it EXPLAINS my brother :w00t: Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> this is soo weird, on sunday i mentioned off hand to my boyfriend that when i was about 7 or 8, some of my family (cousins, grandparents, parents) were outside and saw something that could only be described as a ufo. it was low enough to tell that it was not a helicopter or plane, but far enough to not be able to see any words (if there were any) or any distinct markings. it was just hovering for a few minutes and then took off. as soon as i said that, my boyfriend told me his story. He was younger, him and his family had gone out to where they had just built their new cabin on about 100 acres (they burned all the trees down and had just planted new ones so the trees werent tall or anything) and they went out there after dark one night. they were walking down a long open path and he said all of a sudden a spotlight shined on them. They looked up and saw the outline of about 12 or 15 of these quiet, hovering things that looked like those stealth jets. he said they made no noise, and that if one hadnt shined a light on them they would have never known they were there. He said they were less than 500 ft in the air and did cause any wind when they flew and made no noise. he said they stayed still for a few minutes and then took off, but then a few of them flew back over, turned the light on them again, the flew off again. He said they were so freaked out that they went drove back to the city and that they saw them hovering over an area just outside of the city. Weird. I do not believe in "aliens" but i do believe that the government is spying on us way more then we think. Sorry for the long post but its incredible, we talked about it for over an hour sunday night... this is weird[/B]


The spot lights..........yet that is what we saw. There were about 8 of them. It was pitch black outside and all of a sudden it was like daylight. I have never seen such bright lights. In fact, the lights were sooooo bright you could not see past them to see what was sending out the light. No noise....nothing..........then all of a sudden it was like zip, and they sped away like a flash. Very strange and weird. 



> I believe in aliens - it EXPLAINS my brother :w00t: Sarah[/B]


 :smrofl:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> I believe in UFO's, apparently there have been sightings in Gulfbreeze FL which is about 30 miles from me. :shocked:[/B]


Oh yeah! Gulfbreeze is supposedly one of the hottest spots in the nation for UFO sightings...ALMOST vacationed there one year for that very reason! Ended up taking a trip to see Duran Duran instead. :brownbag: They're pretty alien-esque...aren't they?
But to answer the question - yes...I believe.


----------

